# "What's your view on hugs?" Part two



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, other thread got locked, so I figured I might as well make the second one, enjoy!


----------



## Ratte (Sep 13, 2009)

I still don't get how this pertains to the furfag fandumb.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I still don't get how this pertains to the furfag fandumb.



Ratte, why're you in a such a bad mood oO?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 13, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ratte, why're you in a such a bad mood oO?



If you've seen this shithole lately you'll know why.

Also RL shit.


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2009)

HUGS <3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I still don't get how this pertains to the furfag fandumb.



qft


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 13, 2009)

Meh, hugs.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 13, 2009)

> I don't care!



This.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

I love hugs and cuddling and all the faggish stuff.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah I love hugs but I never get one in real life. *shrugs*


----------



## Ratte (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I love hugs and cuddling and all the faggish stuff.



Fag.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Fag.


Ikr?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Ikr?



r

Also I'm tired, so this thread stays here.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Can I have more hugs please?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Can I have more hugs please?


Get. Out.
Go spam Furcadia with hugs.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Can I have more hugs please?



No.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No.



Fine.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 13, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Meh, hugs.



-hugs-  X3



Ratte said:


> If you've seen this shithole lately you'll know why.
> 
> Also RL shit.



-hugs-  X3

As for on topic.  They're okay.  I don't usually hug anyone except family members and even then, sparingly.

There would... however be exceptions.  Like the one or two people I really care about.  <3


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Fine.


 

I'll hug you more but it might get me in trouble  (note: not mad at _you_)


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I'll hug you more but it might get me in trouble  (note: not mad at _you_)



Thank you and I'm sorry if it gets you in trouble.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

you're welcome *secret hug*


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2009)

Goddammit why is this here again :[


----------



## Ratte (Sep 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Goddammit why is this here again :[



No idea.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

who hates hugs? :O


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 13, 2009)

hugs = awesome


----------



## Barak (Sep 13, 2009)

Hug=WEAPON OF MASS OWNAGE !!!


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

I think mostly boys hate hugs


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I think mostly boys hate hugs



I don't hate hugs. I actually like hugs it makes me feel better.


----------



## Barak (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I think mostly boys hate hugs



No,I love them !


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

hmm okay but some boys don't like them, like my older brother


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 13, 2009)

I found it funny on how long that last one when. I love hugs!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Goddammit why is this here again :[


 
@.@
I left the first one alone because even though I have the power to shut down most threads with random shit I just can't take down these types for some apparent reason D:

Anyhow I won't give hugs but I'll be glad to give someone a grenade up the ass, I'm just that nice :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 14, 2009)

Has to be a family member or a close friend.

Getting so close to random strangers is NOT my cup of tea.
And surprise grabs just warrant a fist to the face.


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 14, 2009)

geeze...what happened to the other thread?
oh well...just got home...had a great time, and got huged...bunches...
Loved it. Hope you all got a good hug tonight.
Great bunch of furs...hug you all


----------



## Seas (Sep 14, 2009)

Meh, they're allright, but not from strangers.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 14, 2009)

I only take hugs from family members and close friends. Other than that, I _hate _them.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 14, 2009)

Hugs are okay. I don't mind giving or receiving them.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2009)

Depends.

IRL I don't like hugs from people I don't know.

In suit though, I don't mind them so long as the person is clean, and gentle. I am not a big person, so there is no need to give me a rib crushing bear hug.

Surprise glomp me in suit and I'll chase you down to hit you upside the head with something (actually I'd contact con security and have the guy or gal sat down and given a good talking to because you just don't do that).


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 14, 2009)

how this pertains to the fandom... if you have been to a con you have gotten a hug.... theres alot of huging at cons... and general  furry get togethers.... speaking of hugs... i really need one now...


----------



## Elessara (Sep 14, 2009)

Hugs by friends or family I'll _tolerate._

Hugs by strangers?

RAAAAAAGEEE!!! :evil:


----------



## Alekz (Sep 14, 2009)

When used at the proper moment, hugs are the best thing in the world.  When used at the wrong time hugs are just fun.  I like hugs a lot.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Hugs by friends or family I'll _tolerate._
> 
> Hugs by strangers?
> 
> RAAAAAAGEEE!!! :evil:


 

yeah I don't being hugged by strangers unless they are nice to you. It's still odd though


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Can I have more hugs please? ><


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2009)

I am neutral on hugs. Only from people I know pl0x or else I will Goose Neck your wrist. :V


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been receiving a steady shipment of hugs recently....wierd.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 14, 2009)

I love hugs, unless you're smelly and/or creepy/or I don't like you.
I never get any hugs though 


But seriously, what the SHIT is this SHIT? These threads are bad, and your reputation can never be redeemed.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

There should be more hugging going on. ><
that's just my opinion though.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> There should be more hugging going on. ><
> that's just my opinion though.


No, there shouldn't.
You're asking for an excuse to post.


----------



## Aden (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Can I have more hugs please? ><





Lucky WOLFIE said:


> There should be more hugging going on. ><
> that's just my opinion though.



Shut up.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Shut up.



_This_.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Shut up.



Why don't you for once in your life.


----------



## Aden (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Why don't you for once in your life.



Because I'm better than you.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Because I'm better than you.



Really cause the fact that you would even or ever think that humors me a little cause that's pretty funny if you think your better than me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2009)

Aden has a point.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 14, 2009)

Lock thread.
inb4flamewar


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Aden has a point.



Of course you would side with him. That doesn't surprise me.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Aden has a point.


 This.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Of course you would side with him. That doesn't surprise me.


Well if you would stop posting stupid shit I might take you seriously someday.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Well if you would stop posting stupid shit I might take you seriously someday.



Stupid? O.O please I'm just speaking my mind, is that so wrong?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky, whats with all the flame & derailment?  Its a "Your view on hugs" thread, not a post whore's "Lets all hug each other till we have over 1000 posts" thread.. you say your point of views on hugs, then basically go away, or stay in topic.  No need to beg for hugs, but if you REALLY want to, do it in a section of the forum where you dun get any post, so the others wont flame as much.  You could even make a game bout it in the Forum Games section, even though I wouldn't be surprised if it turned into a "How to fuck each other" thread..

For TL;DR: Get out, dun beg.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Lucky, whats with all the flame & derailment?  Its a "Your view on hugs" thread, not a post whore's "Lets all hug each other till we have over 1000 posts" thread.. you say your point of views on hugs, then basically go away, or stay in topic.  No need to beg for hugs, but if you REALLY want to, do it in a section of the forum where you dun get any post, so the others wont flame as much.  You could even make a game bout it in the Forum Games section, even though I wouldn't be surprised if it turned into a "How to fuck each other" thread..
> 
> For TL;DR: Get out, dun beg.



I'm just lookin for some huggin.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Stupid? O.O please I'm just speaking my mind, is that so wrong?


Ahaha. Well, it's better if you follow these simple steps:

1. Is it interesting?
2. Does it follow the rules?
3. Is it relevant?

Also, all I've heard from you is "Please give me a hug" and "I'm a pet arf arf". That's pretty stupid-sounding to me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm just lookin for some huggin.



Then go on 4chan, or commit a crime and go to jail, in both cases you'll get lots of hugs..


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Ahaha. Well, it's better if you follow these simple steps:
> 
> 1. Is it interesting?
> 2. Does it follow the rules?
> ...



I'm a pet,of course I'm going to beg and whimper. What did you expect?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm a pet,of course I'm going to beg and whimper. What did you expect?


You're a very good troll. Almost got me here.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm a pet,of course I'm going to beg and whimper. What did you expect?


Pet normally = submissive gay partner.

Mull over that.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm a pet,of course I'm going to beg and whimper. What did you expect?



If you were a pet, you'd shut up and wait to get orders from your master...


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> You're a very good troll. Almost got me here.



How am I a troll????????


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Then go on 4chan, or commit a crime and go to jail, in both cases you'll get lots of hugs..


 
LOL prison rape.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> How am I a troll????????


Because there's no way anyone could be *that* stupid.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> If you were a pet, you'd shut up and wait to get orders from your master...



Yea,well master don't have a FAF account so I can't,I would if I could though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> How am I a troll????????



Begging, spamming, flaming, begging, whining, begging..


----------



## Zhael (Sep 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Because there's no way anyone could be *that* stupid.


*whispers*
He's acted like that since I've known him


Sorry dear, it's true @ Lucky.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Because there's no way anyone could be *that* stupid.



Are u saying I'm stupid or what??????


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea,well master don't have a FAF account so I can't,I would if I could though.


How convenient.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Are u saying I'm stupid or what??????


No, I'm saying you're awesome and we should be friends *tail wags and whimpers*


----------



## Zhael (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Are u saying I'm stupid or what??????


...yes.

And on that note, I'm gone.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Wonder how long this will go on before mods come...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2009)

Lets wish they wont realize this thread got derailed ^^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Are u saying I'm stupid or what??????


She doesn't need to. You make it perfectly clear every time you post.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 14, 2009)

Fuck guys you managed to ruin an already shitty thread >:c
I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed.

Oh wait. It's totally not me which should be saying this.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> She doesn't need to. You make it perfectly clear every time you post.


Wow. Thank you for the comment that makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Fuck guys you managed to ruin an already shitty thread >:c
> I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed.
> 
> Oh wait. It's totally not me which should be saying this.


 

You should feel proud. Today is glorious day in thread derailing!!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> You should feel proud. Today is glorious day in thread derailing!!


 WE ARE CREDIT TO TEAM

Ontopic to avoid infraction/shotgunedit: I really hate hugs :c


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Fuck guys you managed to ruin an already shitty thread >:c
> I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed.
> 
> Oh wait. It's totally not me which should be saying this.



Why's my thread shitty D'=?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Wow. Thank you for the comment that makes me feel a lot better.


You know what'd really make you feel better? A tall, cool glass of antifreeze.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You know what'd really make you feel better? A tall, cool glass of antifreeze.



No thanks I'd rather stick with the comment.


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow...I think I finally fond the answer to my sig. This is soo much fun to read.
Anyway, I like to use hugs as a self defense mechanism against certain people. Like my twin. He hates it so I threaten to hug him if he doesn't leave me alone.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Stupid? O.O please I'm just speaking my mind, is that so wrong?



Considering the amount of topics you have created pertaining to activities that could get you (or anyone) into trouble, like your "How to be a Pet" threads, their comments are pretty apt. :V


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone up for a hunt?

Also, hugs are nice...when clean.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok now that everyones cooled off back ontopic:hugs are so great.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Ok now that everyones cooled off back ontopic:hugs are so great.



Quick question, what's your real, physical age?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Anyone up for a hunt?
> 
> Also, hugs are nice...when clean.



Con hugs from the less-than hygenic crowd...
-shudders-

Easy way to get con crud from them.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Quick question, what's your real, physical age?



The Bloke's 14.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2009)

YokoWolf said:


> Wow...I think I finally fond the answer to my sig. This is soo much fun to read.
> Anyway, I like to use hugs as a self defense mechanism against certain people. Like my twin. He hates it so I threaten to hug him if he doesn't leave me alone.



Gaia's worse than FA.
:V


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Con hugs from the less-than hygenic crowd...
> -shudders-
> 
> Easy way to get con crud from them.



Yay, body contact.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Bloke's 14.



Had a feeling. That explains A LOT. Sooner or later he'll realize that love hurts...and intelligence is nice.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Had a feeling. That explains A LOT. Sooner or later he'll realize that love hurts...and intelligence is nice.



 Even though his name has changed, he will still be remembered as the person that posts pedobait threads.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Even though his name has changed, he will still be remembered as the person that posts pedobait threads.



Wonder if he'd capitalize on the infamy. We need THE bear to take him away. Yes, that bear.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Anyone up for a hunt?
> 
> Also, hugs are nice...when clean.



Lemme grab my laser cannon.

Agreed, stinky hugs are stinky.



Shadow said:


> Wonder if he'd capitalize on the infamy. We need THE bear to take him away. Yes, that bear.



Use the bear signal!!!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Wonder if he'd capitalize on the infamy. We need THE bear to take him away. Yes, that bear.[/QU?OTE]
> 
> ????


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> ????


Idiot. -__-'


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Idiot. -__-'



I'm gonna be a good pet and just shut up now.I give up, there's no point in argueing anymore.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Lemme grab my laser cannon.
> 
> Agreed, stinky hugs are stinky.



They won't come off. D:



8-bit said:


> Use the bear signal!!!



http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j251/smithflatfender/PedoBearSignal.jpg


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 14, 2009)

Depends on who's hugging me. It can be either really awesome, or really creepy.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm gonna be good and just shut up now.




Good boy.



Shadow said:


> They won't come off. D:



Tomato juice should do the trick



Shadow said:


> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j251/smithflatfender/PedoBearSignal.jpg



My organs are hurting, I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm gonna be a good a just shut up now.


I think I understood that correctly... not sure.

If I did, that would be smart.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Good boy.



You're feeding his fetish...


----------



## Aden (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm gonna be a good a just shut up now.



Only took about most of this thread.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> You're feeding his fetish...


  So long as he shuts the fuck up...


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> So long as he shuts the fuck up...



Give me a treat and I'll quit posting in this thread.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Give me a treat and I'll quit posting in this thread.



How bout I neuter ya instead?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Give me a treat and I'll quit posting in this thread.



Here's the treat, don't talk to us, and we won't have to talk to you.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Give me a treat and I'll quit posting in this thread.


You know, I have a friend in Texas. I could have him beat you until your face has to be tattooed back on. Would such a beating constitute a treat, or would you prefer avoiding it?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You know, I have a friend in Texas. I could have him beat you until your face has to be tattooed back on. Would such a beating constitute a treat, or would you prefer avoiding it?




Deliciously evil.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> You should feel proud. Today is glorious day in thread derailing!!


 
wtf...how did they derail this topic, I've tried and failed @.@


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

On-topic: I hate hugs from strangers, especially when they're furries >:[



8-bit said:


> Deliciously evil.


Oh, that's my _middle name_, darling.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> wtf...how did they derail this topic, I've tried and failed @.@




Through the power of the Uroboros virus.




Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh, that's my _middle name_, darling.



Well, Ms. Rigor Deliciously Evil Sardonicus, I am 8-bit McWeskerwhore.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> By the power of Greyskull.


Fixed.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

On topic: I can already expect to have many "huggers" once I get my partial.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> On topic: I can already expect to have many "huggers" once I get my partial.


...having dentures makes people hug you?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> By the power of Greyskull infected with Uroboros.



Improved.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...having dentures makes people hug you?



I can act like Gary Busey!

Really though, the partial suit will be based off the character cropped into my avatar.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Fixed.


 
DAMN YOU HE-MAN!!! D:<


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh murr.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 15, 2009)

?rennid s'tahw rof rednow I


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

8-bit said:


> ?rennid s'tahw rof rednow I



!ittehgaps astoL


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> !ittehgaps astoL




!oiram ,uoy ot igiulamaM 'stahT


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

As long as it leads to sex. I'll do pretty much anything.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

8-bit said:


> !oiram ,uoy ot igiulamaM 'stahT



?!oN


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> ?!oN


<_< stoggaf ,dlo si emem dlO


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> ?!oN


 
.kcab hcnip yehT



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> <_< stoggaf ,dlo si emem dlO


 
?!yas ouy tahW


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2009)

Hugs are pretty alright with some people, but often they can be pretty uncomfortable. :T


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> <_< stoggaf ,dlo si emem dlO



!yllis ,poop ebuTuoY s'tI


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2009)

Stop that


----------



## Lasair (Sep 15, 2009)

won sdrawkcab gnitirw lla ew si yhw

its confusing.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Stop that



<: .llikzzuB


----------



## Lasair (Sep 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> <: .llikzzuB



neht uoy rof 051px+

still like hugs though ^_^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> won sdrawkcab gnitirw lla ew si yhw


Because you're all _faggots.__.stoggaf_ lla er'uoy esuaceB


----------



## Lasair (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Because you're all _faggots.__.stoggaf_ lla er'uoy esuaceB



rof dellacnu saw taht

):


----------



## Saharafox (Sep 15, 2009)

nemeltneg


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> _!WWWWAB_


.dexiF


----------



## Lasair (Sep 15, 2009)

gnineve *tah spit*


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> .dexiF



!UOY SI RANNIW A


----------



## Lasair (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> .dexiF



hem


----------



## The Wave (Sep 15, 2009)

....tsaf dna ysae oot yaw dna emal tsuj s'tahT ?sdrawkcab gnitirw enoyreve si yhW


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

The Wave said:


> ....tsaf dna ysae oot yaw dna emal tsuj s'tahT ?sdrawkcab gnitirw enoyreve si yhW



?wonk ahcnod ,nuf os s'tI


----------



## The Wave (Sep 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> ?wonk ahcnod ,nuf os s'tI


.em rof nuf gnihtoN .enod dna ereh ti atsapypoc ,ti esrever ,margorp eht ni txet eht epyt oS .epyt uoy sdrawkcab txet yna esrever ohw margorp a etaerc ot loohcs ta tcejorp a dah ot neppah I ecnis ,yllaer toN


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

The Wave said:


> .em rof nuf gnihtoN .enod dna ereh ti atsapypoc ,ti esrever ,margorp eht ni txet eht epyt oS .epyt uoy sdrawkcab txet yna esrever ohw margorp a etaerc ot loohcs ta tcejorp a dah ot neppah I ecnis ,yllaer toN



<: .siht gnoid yppah m'I tsael ta lleW.

.siht ni erom ekatrap dluohs uoY .ffuts modnar rof nosrep a m'I


----------



## The Wave (Sep 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> <: .siht gnoid yppah m'I tsael ta lleW.
> 
> .siht ni erom ekatrap dluohs uoY .ffuts modnar rof nosrep a m'I


.em ot lamron gnihtemos semoceb ti taht ssenmodnar hcum os sah murof siht ,ediseB .)yletal evitca erom teg ot yrt od I hguoht( FAF no evitca ylerab m'I dna ,tahT .romuh on htiw yug a m'I ?si melborp eht tahw wonk uoy tuB .dluohs I ,haeY


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

The Wave said:


> .em ot lamron gnihtemos semoceb ti taht ssenmodnar hcum os sah murof siht ,ediseB .)yletal evitca erom teg ot yrt od I hguoht( FAF no evitca ylerab m'I dna ,tahT .romuh on htiw yug a m'I ?si melborp eht tahw wonk uoy tuB .dluohs I ,haeY



?ti t'nsi ,cinori fo dniK


----------



## Jade (Sep 15, 2009)

oh...my...gawd...


----------



## The Wave (Sep 15, 2009)

?cinori s'tahW


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

Jade said:


> oh...my...gawd...



!REKAERB OBMOC-C-C-C-C-C



The Wave said:


> ?cinori s'tahW



.lamron gnieb osla er'ew ,modnar gnieb elihW


----------



## The Wave (Sep 15, 2009)

*tohS*
?lamron seirruf era nehw ecniS


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

The Wave said:


> *tohS*
> ?lamron seirruf era nehw ecniS



.ytilaer noitseuq t'nod uoY


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Let's get this back on topic.

I don't mind sex with strangers, but I hate hugs from strangers. Anybody else find this reasonable?


----------



## The Wave (Sep 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> .ytilaer noitseuq t'nod uoY


.dlrow siht fo emoceb sah tahw noitseuq I ,oN


----------



## Jade (Sep 15, 2009)

...em eracs syug uoY

.it htiw nuf evah llew sa thgim, desolc teg annog si daerht siht fI

but anywho I like hugs, long hugs. I've been known to hug people I just met (warranting a odd look here and there) but I do it anyway...


----------



## PurpleDragon12366 (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't get hugs. Hugging is a no-no with my friends lol. We have deep conversations but no hugs.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 16, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Can I have more hugs please?


*HUGS*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 16, 2009)

furry fan said:


> *HUGS*



Nuuu~ dun encourage him, encourage me instead! *hugs*


----------



## shakyartist (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll hug any girl if they want a hug but I won't hug guys, and I will only offer hugs to certain people.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> I'll hug any girl if they want a hug but I won't hug guys, and I will only offer hugs to certain people.


*BIG HUGS*


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nuuu~ dun encourage him, encourage me instead! *hugs*


YAY HUG PARTY *HUGS*


----------



## blackxmaksedxninja (Sep 19, 2009)

hugs make the world go round in my oppinion ^_^ ~ Tensu


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 19, 2009)

blackxmaksedxninja said:


> hugs make the world go round in my oppinion ^_^ ~ Tensu



Ill make your world go around then  *hugs*


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

No RPing, yo.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> No RPing, yo.


*hugs*


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

ALRIGHT NOBODY MOVE, I HAVE A GUN.

HAND OVER ALL OF YOUR HUGS *NOW* AND DON'T TRY ANYTHING FUNNY.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> ALRIGHT NOBODY MOVE, I HAVE A GUN.
> 
> HAND OVER ALL OF YOUR HUGS *NOW* AND DON'T TRY ANYTHING FUNNY.


I TOLD YOU, SNOWFOX, I ONLY GIVE NO HOMO HUGS!


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> *hugs*


Oh, I don't give a damn about you doing it... but if you RP it, Lucky will come.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I TOLD YOU, SNOWFOX, I ONLY GIVE NO HOMO HUGS!



I HAVE A GUN, NOW FAG IT UP AND HUG ME OR I'LL GIVE YOU SUCH A PENISING >:[


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I HAVE A GUN, NOW FAG IT UP AND HUG ME OR I'LL GIVE YOU SUCH A PENISING >:[


Isn't that what would happen if I fagged it up and hugged you?


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh god what have I walked in on.

Oh, and, yeah, errrr.... hugs are great. When the person hugging you practices common hygiene that is. D;


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Oh, I don't give a damn about you doing it... but if you RP it, Lucky will come.



Whatever wolven.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Isn't that what would happen if I fagged it up and hugged you?



Of course not! What do you think I am? a furry?


Oh wait.... :3

*:3*

*:3*

*:3*

:twisted:


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Of course not! What do you think I am? a furry?
> 
> 
> Oh wait.... :3
> ...


o murr


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 20, 2009)

Here now...can't let this thread drop down too far on the page.

_**Hugs**_


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 20, 2009)

Hugs are fine if they're with somebody I know like a family member or a certain somebody but if some random person I didn't even know came up to me and gave me a hug I'd probably hit them. It's extremely awkward. :|


----------



## Ulfric (Sep 20, 2009)

I's definitely a fan of hugs


----------



## ShadowCoon (Sep 20, 2009)

It depends entirely upon who I'm hugging.

Family/friends? Sure!

People I don't know? Errr... not so much.

People I don't know who give off a questionable vibe of sorts? No thanks.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Must resist hugging. I love to hug.


----------



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hugs are nice to recieve and to respond to, but I'd feel wierd handing them out...


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't really like hugs IRL, but don't mind them online.

...too bad tyrannosaur arms aren't particularly adept at hugging.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

It all depends really.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2009)

Why the hell is this topic still alive?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Cuz its talking bout hugs of course!


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

a hug can turn around a bad day *hugs everyone not really caring if they hate him for it*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> a hug can turn around a bad day *hugs everyone not really caring if they hate him for it*



I could never hate Tails! *hugs back*


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 20, 2009)

I love 'em a bit more now :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

I need one now.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh boy here we go.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh nuu~  Coming to get another thread locked D'=?

Jk, there ya go, cute woxie ^^ *hugs*

Do NOT abuse, though


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh nuu~  Coming to get another thread locked D'=?
> 
> Jk, there ya go, cute woxie ^^ *hugs*
> 
> Do NOT abuse, though



Ok mister tiger. I just love hugs to much.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Ok mister tiger. I just love hugs to much.



Oh and dun call me Mister, makes me feel older than I already am~

And why would someone not love hugs ^^


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh and dun call me Mister, makes me feel older than I already am~
> 
> And why would someone not love hugs ^^


I didn't for a REALLY long time when I was a hypochondriac.
GERMS!


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

> who hates hugs? :O


 
bad people


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> bad people



Thats cuz they never had one, hug em and they'll become nice guys


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> bad people



Amoeba I'd suspect.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2009)

If RP ensues, pass me my cyanide pills.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> If RP ensues, pass me my cyanide pills.


Antifreeze is more fun :3


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> If RP ensues, pass me my cyanide pills.



*walks over to Shadow*

*hands pills*

*grins*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

I love hugs so much, must resist from hugging, can't resist *hugs*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I love hugs so much, must resist from hugging, can't resist *hugs*



One time's enough, dear, avoid the lock while you still can


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> One time's enough, dear, avoid the lock while you still can



Ok, but I'm sorry I can't help it hugs make my tail wag.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Ok, but I'm sorry I can't help it hugs make my tail wag.



So the movement of your arms crossing makes your tail wag?  I heard bout reflexology once, but not with something that weird... Wait, I DID hear bout someone farting when you pushed his right big toe


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

lucky always getting told to not get the topics locked has become a normal part of every day for me


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> So the movement of your arms crossing makes your tail wag?  I heard bout reflexology once, but not with something that weird... Wait, I DID hear bout someone farting when you pushed his right big toe



A little.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Ok, but I'm sorry I can't help it hugs make my tail wag.


You are limited to ONE RP comment a day. Period.\

On topic:
I love hugs, but I love most physical contact.  I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 20, 2009)

Attention forum passengers, we may experience some slight turbulence...and then derail voilently. This is normal...I repeat, this is normal.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You are limited to ONE RP comment a day. Period.\
> 
> On topic:
> I love hugs, but I love most physical contact.  I don't know why, I just do.



No. Period.
On topic hugs are supposed to be for most furs


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

I really need a hug


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> I really need a hug



Why's that?


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

*hugs Barak*


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> No. Period.
> On topic hugs are supposed to be for most furs


Says who?  You're taking a stereotypical view of the fandom you're in o.o


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> *hugs Barak*


Thank 



Ibuuyk said:


> Why's that?



Im feeling lonely since my girlfriend leave me


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> Thank
> 
> 
> 
> Im feeling lonely since my girlfriend leave me



Aww, poor thing! *hugs*

And if she's the one who told you to swallow an handful of Tylenols, why're you sad bout leavin her?  She almost killed you..


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

that sucks im sorry


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Aww, poor thing! *hugs*
> 
> And if she's the one who told you to swallow an handful of Tylenols, why're you sad bout leavin her?  She almost killed you..




Meh,It just....Bleh,The fact there nobody really caring about me :/


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> Meh,It just....Bleh,The fact there nobody really caring about me :/



At least your not getting picked on.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww cmon, I care bout you, Chris does, Fury does, Lasair does, the friend that helped you that night does, so dun go around saying we dun care, baka -.-


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

lucky no talkin... nah im just fukkin with ya hehe


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

And no one cares about little Lucky which makes me whimper.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> At least your not getting picked on.




SHUT THE FUCK UP !!!!

YOU THINK GETTING PICKED ON SUCK !

TRUST ME !

THEYRE IS WORSE !

AND IM LIVING IT !!!
_
You are damn lucky i don't know were you live !_


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Gettin picked on doesnt suck, you get used to it with time, but gettin dumped.. well I dunno how it feels, but it must suck


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP !!!!
> 
> YOU THINK GETTING PICKED ON SUCK !
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. *whimper*


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

yea gettin picked on is a part of bein on ne forum so dnt take it to heart  but gettin dumped is awful i had to go to therapy cuz i was so depressed once im betr now tho time heals all wounds


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm sorry. *whimper*



YOU BETTER !

Damn,Do _you _get death menace ? I Do

Do _you_ have to carry a knife ?No you don't

Did all _your_ friend leaved  you behind ?No !


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> YOU BETTER !
> 
> Damn,Do _you _get death menace ? I Do
> 
> ...



Ok, didn't know bout that, what's happening again?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> YOU BETTER !
> 
> Damn,Do _you _get death menace ? I Do
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but you have no reason to lash out at Lucky.
It may be hard,  it may be hurtful, but it's going to end at some point, and you can't make everyone else suffer for it.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

thats messed up


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> YOU BETTER !
> 
> Damn,Do _you _get death menace ? I Do
> 
> ...



If makes you feel any better, *hugs you*


----------



## feilen (Sep 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Fag.



Fag <3


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ok, didn't know bout that, what's happening again?



Since my ex-girlfriend is the kind that everibody trust,She told them some crazy thing...Like that i have raped here  And ....I get menace

I carry a knife for my damn security !

And we were in the same fried Circle,And she have influence.

And she a girl.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I'm sorry, but you have no reason to lash out at Lucky.
> It may be hard,  it may be hurtful, but it's going to end at some point, and you can't make everyone else suffer for it.



Wow, Woven actually stood up for Lucky, thank you.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Yea, girls can be bitchy.. especially when they're rejected.. Sigh, sorry you fell on one of the average kind..  really sucks.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Wow, Woven actually stood up for Lucky, thank you.



Plz stop talking bout yourself in the 3rd person, sounds arrogant


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, girls can be bitchy.. especially when they're rejected.. Sigh, sorry you fell on one of the average kind..  really sucks.


.

Meh,I will probably survive !

Just that all the School is against me !

Damn ive got in a fight last week and the teacher did nothing !


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

honestly girls always bein bitchy to me and leading me on is wat eventually turned me bi


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Yea, they'll prolly just get bored and forget bout you in a few weeks.  Cant be worse than whole school being against you for existing, and locking you in a room till your mom called the cops after a whole day xD

And most of my friends are girls, and not the bitchy type, guess Im lucky with girls @_@


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, girls can be bitchy.. especially when they're rejected.. Sigh, sorry you fell on one of the average kind..  really sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Plz stop talking bout yourself in the 3rd person, sounds arrogant



Ok, I'm sorry.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, they'll prolly just get bored and forget bout you in a few weeks.  Cant be worse than whole school being against you for existing, and locking you in a room till your mom called the cops after a whole day xD



I guess i can beat a door down if i need to 

Just...If there a psycho at my school who bring a knife...im screwed


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Ok, I'm sorry.



Thank ya *hugs*



Barak said:


> I guess i can beat a door down if i need to
> 
> Just...If there a psycho at my school who bring a knife...im screwed



Twas a room made for crazy people, just like in the asylums.  White cushioned walls, plastic door with no windows or knots inside the room.  No way to hurt self or to destroy the door.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Thank ya *hugs*



*hugs back*


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Thank ya *hugs*
> 
> 
> 
> Twas a room made for crazy people, just like in the asylums.  White cushioned walls, plastic door with no windows or knots inside the room.  No way to hurt self or to destroy the door.



Im lucky,theyre no such thing here !

I just hope i will be ok tommorow


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> Im lucky,theyre no such thing here !
> 
> I just hope i will be ok tommorow



Yea, no clue why there was a room like that to begin with, heard rumors that it was custom made for me, but I seriously doubt the administration would be dumb enough to believe shit like that..


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, no clue why there was a room like that to begin with, heard rumors that it was custom made for me, but I seriously doubt the administration would be dumb enough to believe shit like that..



I really have a bad feeling 'bout tommorow

And that Stupid police officer Stalking me !

If he try to arrest me again !


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Just calm down dude, there's no way cops would arrest you cuz of rumors made during a break-up, that would be retarded..  Anyway, Im off now, g' night, Furries <3 *hugs*


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

This topic has been derailed majorly.
Rerail it, please.   that should be a word...


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I'm sorry, but you have no reason to lash out at Lucky.



Everyone has every reason to lash out at Lucky. :T


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Aden said:


> Everyone has every reason to lash out at Lucky. :T


He's pretty much been good since the last topic.  He hasn't done anything bad YET.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Just calm down dude, there's no way cops would arrest you cuz of rumors made during a break-up, that would be retarded..  Anyway, Im off now, g' night, Furries <3 *hugs*



You don't know _him_ !

Anyway 'night

Il get some ZZZ


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Aden said:


> Everyone has every reason to lash out at Lucky. :T



Why do you dislike me so much, what did I?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> You don't know _him_ !
> 
> Anyway 'night
> 
> Il get some ZZZ



Goodnight Barak. *hugs you*


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky, just to point out...

You've been getting on other users about double-posting, yet you do the same quite frequently.

Try to stop contradicting yourself.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Lucky, just to point out...
> 
> You've been getting on other users about double-posting, yet you do the same quite frequently.
> 
> Try to stop contradicting yourself.



Me getting on other users, more like the other way around.
On topic: Giving someone a hug can make their day.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Me getting on other users, more like the other way around.
> On topic: Giving someone a hug can make their day.


Or it can genuinely piss them off.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Or it can genuinely piss them off.



Or not.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Antifreeze is more fun :3



Ah yes, it goes down sweeter.



Morroke said:


> *walks over to Shadow*
> 
> *hands pills*
> 
> *grins*



Ah, thanks...wait a minute, that was RPing!

Bottoms up!


----------



## Molotov (Sep 21, 2009)

Hugs are generally good, but not for all situations.
If I know you,you're feeling down, or for some reason you just want a hug, you get a hug. 
If I don't know you, catch this fist instead.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 21, 2009)

Hugs make my day a little better each time I get hugged.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 21, 2009)

And how many hugs does it take to make you stop repeating?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think that amount of hugs exists.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww, shucks..


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Or not.


Yes it can.  Especially when they don't like hugs.


----------



## Nattea (Sep 21, 2009)

People make this thread, get the _same_ replies, get into one hell-of-a-mess debate, and have it locked again.

Rinse, lather, repeat.

On topic here...don't give a flying monkey shit.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 21, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> And how many hugs does it take to make you stop repeating?



Infinite. ^^


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Infinite. ^^



And the sad part is that he thinks he's cute.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> And the sad part is that he thinks he's cute.



Sad, indeed..


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> And the sad part is that he thinks he's cute.



I'm just gonna be smart so I don't get another infraction and walk away.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm just gonna be smart so I don't get another infraction and walk away.


So getting another infraction is the only way to get you to leave?

I find it hilarious that you claim that you're going to do something smart.


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 21, 2009)

depends on whos trying to hug me whether i like hugs or not LOL


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So getting another infraction is the only way to get you to leave?
> 
> I find it hilarious that you claim that you're going to do something smart.



I'm not going to say anything cause I don't want stoop down to your pathetic level along with Aden and you.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm not going to say anything cause I don't want stoop down to your pathetic level along with Aden and you.


You realize you just DID insult us, right after you said you weren't going to?  

I'd report you for the fun of it, but that'd make me a hypocrite since I toss out harmless insults all the time.


----------



## Surgat (Sep 21, 2009)

*Derailed.*

Yeah, there's like two or so on-topic posts in the last three pages.


----------

